# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  lebron is better than jordan

## lotaquestions

i dont belive he is yet, but will be before it is over (all respect to micheal jordan: the biggest sports icon in my life time)

----------


## Pooks

yes, Michael Jordan was amazing..

We'll still see how the Lebron thing plays out .. too early to call yet..

He's hanging out with Jay-Z now who owns the Nets, and plans on moving the Nets to Brooklyn..

They're looking to sign Lebron and Move him to NYC when he becomes a free agent in like 2 years i think..

So the Brooklyn Nets will have a New State of the Art Arena, a New Bigger Fan base, and Lebron James.. plus it will be run by Rap Stars n stuff like that..

Before u know it.. Lebron might get shot like 2pac n biggie did..
than all we'll have to remember him is some songs made in his honor after his death.

I dunno, but someone is gonna get shot.. thats a given.

----------


## soccer#3

yea i too think its too early to tell. he needs to win championships. stats isnt simply gonna put him over mj

----------


## rocket22

kobe is better than lebron and jordan owns both

----------


## StoneGRMI

ask me when he wins his 6th championship

----------


## Amorphic

he might be able to be called the 'jordan of this generation' but it will take some serious wins and points for him to ever be crowned better than jordan

----------


## lotaquestions

look at his stats compared to jordans first five years, there really close except in rings and steals (665-962). and kobes they're not worth mentioning. agreed, the worst thing that james could do would be to go to brooklyn. and the best thing jayz could do is never make another song until he learns how to rhyme

----------


## JAYROD

> look at his stats compared to jordans first five years, there really close except in rings and steals (665-962). and kobes they're not worth mentioning. agreed, the worst thing that james could do would be to go to brooklyn. and the best thing jayz could do is never make another song until he learns how to rhyme


stats are overrated and can be very missleading sometimes imo. michael jordan is hands down the best basketball player i have ever seen. what stat means the most is how many times did a player take control of a game or hit the winning shot in the post season? i promise no one comes close to jordon. he had the most complete game ever with absolutely no weaknesses at all. there are alot of great playes present and past but jordon is simply on a different level.

----------


## Driven

You cant compare stats from when Mike played to now.

The NBA is soft league now....no hand check rule etc. Can you imagine if Mike played in this era with those rules and in the Eastern Conference???? 40 points a night would be easy for him.

----------


## qualityclrk1

i've seen Lebron have a couple chances to win regular season games with a last second shot..........he's missed......


> Jordan is a legend.......look at his stats compared to jordans first five years, there really close *except in rings* and steals (665-962).


Lol and their you have it  :LOL:

----------


## qualityclrk1

do you remember NBA Jam?......you had to unlock michael jordan lol...thats how legendary he is....

----------


## qualityclrk1

Lebron isn't even the best player in basketball right now.........forgot about Kobe or what?

----------


## lotaquestions

it would be nothing for lebron to avg 40 a night if he could shoot free throws. you are compairing lebrons five years to jordans career of course mjs is going to be better, but if you look at their first five years there is hardlly no differance. also remember lebron done this with out any college experiance and with out an allstar team two things that jordan had.

----------


## lotaquestions

> Lebron isn't even the best player in basketball right now.........forgot about Kobe or what?


kobe dosnt even belong in this conversation. kobe is a player hat will be forgoten as soon as he retiers, hes good but nothing amazing like jordan and lebron who will always be icons.

----------


## intensityfreak

i can dig that way to early to tell whats going to happen, bu tdont think he will ever compare to jordan. jez man your talkin about air jordan man.

----------


## J431S

lebron to break jordon's 6-win-record? u better be kiddin me dude :1laugh: 
few yrs ago...there was that kind of talk with kobe unapparent without shaq on the team with him, he turn out to be just another kid like iverson...u know what i mean? lebron is a good center, don't get me wrong, but not to the level of jordon, just my opinion.

----------


## qualityclrk1

Lebron has 3 or 4 inches of a height advantage on michael, and not only that, but between a 20 and 30 pound difference in their weights...Lebron had his chance to be on a dream team.....they came back from the olympics with a bronze!! what a joke- "the best" in the world (the highest paid)...and they come home with a bronze?.....in 1988 michael won the defensive player of the year award...i don't see lebron coming close to winning something w/out the ball in his hands..

----------


## qualityclrk1



----------


## novastepp

Lebron will never even compare to MJ unless he gets as many championships, leads in many different statistics, and then he has to become the man MJ has become. good family, good in public eye, big in merchandise... ect ect ect. 

It is possible, but it will be very difficult to do.

----------


## lil-SLIM

Jordan= The Second Coming of Jesus.

----------


## dwaynewade

> Jordan= The Second Coming of Jesus.


LOL


I think there have been many greats and still are some in todays game. Lebron James is a fascinating player and athlete. His drive to become the best of the best of the best is evident. Everything he has done to date has been extraordinary. He has to be given credit for his development in correlation to his age and experience. Guy has vast talent, accomplishments and is only 24! I thought i would never compare another in Jordan's likeness. Kobe came close but think he got distracted along the way, he also may have just past his prime already... if he wins this is year i might be able to paint a diff pic of him. Here's a few vids... you could click more of 'em on the right if you like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60WoH...eature=related 

Like someone else said before it is possible but will be very difficult to surpass his godliness...

p.s i still got love for you dwyane  :Evil2:

----------


## lotaquestions

> Lebron has 3 or 4 inches of a height advantage on michael, and not only that, but between a 20 and 30 pound difference in their weights...Lebron had his chance to be on a dream team.....they came back from the olympics with a bronze!! what a joke- "the best" in the world (the highest paid)...and they come home with a bronze?.....in 1988 michael won the defensive player of the year award...i don't see lebron coming close to winning something w/out the ball in his hands..


nothing is ever as good the second time as it is the first, i get that. what jordan done for basketball, with his domination of the game and merchandising and as a roll model cant be duplicated. however, lebrons stats in his first five years match up closely with jordans and was done by a kid three years younger strait out of high school. jordan had three years at a major university, where he learned the how to deal with the spot light, competition, etc. and lebron coming out of HS where he had never been challanged or pushed. you can see him growing and improving as a player, a leader and a spokesman. he is the first person in any sport to live up to the hype. he not only has the "skillz" on the court, he is well spoken and keeps his nose clean off the court wich is what sets him apart from other great players that have came during the post-jordan era.

though im not excusing it but look at who was on the 88 team

----------


## abbot138

Im a huge Cavs and Lebron fan, went to same High School as Lebron, watched him come up. And I still think that MJ is in a class of his own. He is simply the greates competitor, athlete, winner of ours or any generation in the history of pro sports. The man just wnated to win more than anyone on the planet. That being said I think that skill-wise Lebron is a better "all-around" player, more in the mold of Oscar Robertson. But when you talk about the greatest its Michael and then everyone else. But like someone else up there said, its early. IF Lebron can find a way to will his teams to 6 title like MJ, all this could change.

----------


## shanlon

once so okay , but its doubtful. lol jordan is more athletic than lebron as bad as that sounds lol..

----------


## lotaquestions

> once so okay , but its doubtful. lol jordan is more athletic than lebron as bad as that sounds lol..


i wouldnt say more athletic than lebron but jordan i defenitly a better competitor. jordan wasnt always the best and worked every day until he was. lebron on the other hand has always been the best and hasnt had to push himself.

----------


## qualityclrk1

> nothing is ever as good the second time as it is the first, i get that. what jordan done for basketball, with his domination of the game and merchandising and as a roll model cant be duplicated. however, lebrons stats in his first five years match up closely with jordans and was done by a kid three years younger strait out of high school. jordan had three years at a major university, where he learned the how to deal with the spot light, competition, etc. and lebron coming out of HS where he had never been challanged or pushed. you can see him growing and improving as a player, a leader and a spokesman. *he is the first person in any sport to live up to the hype.* he not only has the "skillz" on the court, he is well spoken and keeps his nose clean off the court wich is what sets him apart from other great players that have came during the post-jordan era.
> 
> *though im not excusing it but look at who was on the 88 team*


Kobe Bryant was the first from high school, and i'd say he lived up to the hype....

and i don't quite understand the point u were trying to make with talking abuot the 88 team....in 1988 the Olympic Team brought home a bronze....good point if thats the point u were trying to make....i was just saying Michael won the 1988 NBA Defensive Player of the year award, which let's face it, isn't something Lebron is going to win....like u said- their stats may be somewhat similar in their early years in everything except steals......
+1 for michael because he can play both sides of the ball 

"The Dream Team" i was referring to was the 1992 team....in which they had a stacked team (i think u just mixed up ur years).....so u can say _"well if lebron had David Robinson, Charles Barkley, Magic, Karl Malone, John Stockton, Larry Bird, Clyde Drexler, and Patrick Ewing on his team then Lebron would win a gold medal too!!!!...."_ 

If i recall correctly in 1992 the Chicago Bulls won the NBA Finals........Michael beat those guys- *those legends* ^

what current players can u put on those guys' level?.....where are the legends at?....what great players has Lebron beat?.. What great players has lebron even faced?...

----------


## Driven

That whole youngest to do this and that is BS! Good example was Mike Tyson, he became champ at 20 and people crowned him already. That didnt turn out so great did it? You judge a player at his peak and after his career is done, then compare. My guess Lebron doesnt even past Magic.

One last note, Mike won a gold medal in 84 straight out of college, and the team consisted of college players. Lebron wins a bronze with pros like Duncan, pathetic . :Bbiwin:

----------


## abbot138

> Kobe Bryant was the first from high school, and i'd say he lived up to the hype....
> 
> and i don't quite understand the point u were trying to make with talking abuot the 88 team....in 1988 the Olympic Team brought home a bronze....good point if thats the point u were trying to make....i was just saying Michael won the 1988 NBA Defensive Player of the year award, which let's face it, isn't something Lebron is going to win....like u said- their stats may be somewhat similar in their early years in everything except steals......
> +1 for michael because he can play both sides of the ball 
> 
> "The Dream Team" i was referring to was the 1992 team....in which they had a stacked team (i think u just mixed up ur years).....so u can say _"well if lebron had David Robinson, Charles Barkley, Magic, Karl Malone, John Stockton, Larry Bird, Clyde Drexler, and Patrick Ewing on his team then Lebron would win a gold medal too!!!!...."_ 
> 
> If i recall correctly in 1992 the Chicago Bulls won the NBA Finals........Michael beat those guys- *those legends* ^
> 
> what current players can u put on those guys' level?.....where are the legends at?....what great players has Lebron beat?.. What great players has lebron even faced?...


Moses Malone was the first from high school, sorry had to be a smart ass.

----------


## fdrx7man

Jordan is and will always be the best! prime to prime cant be touched..

lebron is good tho and i think hes way better than kobe! but a jordan nope!!

----------


## fdrx7man

id compare lebron to a dom wilkins... extremely good tallent that rivaled jordan but was never as good.. too bad he got hurt that dude was awesome back in the day!

----------


## gucciman

jordan was the king, his shoes are still the most sold athlete endorsed nike

----------


## solid90062

Forget it. LeBron is no Jordan. He's a great player. He and Kobe are as close to Jordan as any player since, but you have to be kidding me to say he will be as great as Jordan. He's not a great shooter nor is he the best defender, nor is he the guy who consistently shoots/makes the game winner. Until he can get those championships and be the guy known for closing out games on teams when it counts, we shouldnt even be talking about this.

----------


## 39+1

> Forget it. LeBron is no Jordan. He's a great player. He and Kobe are as close to Jordan as any player since, but you have to be kidding me to say he will be as great as Jordan. He's not a great shooter nor is he the best defender, nor is he the guy who consistently shoots/makes the game winner. Until he can get those championships and be the guy known for closing out games on teams when it counts, we shouldnt even be talking about this.


We will talk about it when he is ending his career but not before then. I would like to see Kobe and Lebron be fouled the way people like Bill Lambere and the other big guys from 76ers, the piston or that hole frickin error were fouling Jordan. Back in the late part of the 80s when you got fouled in the paint you knew you was fouled, all that was missing was the blood. That was when round ball was changed to a contact sport. No shit

----------


## Oki-Des

I think when LeBron reaches the end of his career, he may be as impressive as Jordon for his time. Jordon is a hero for many of us and always will, but a younger generation will see LeBron as the best. Its like arguing who was the best James Bond actor. Everyone likes the one that was the best at a certain point in time. 
I just hope LeBron kicks arse tomorrow night!

----------


## abbot138

Oh he will. Its onnnnn tonight brotha. 35 at least!

----------


## BayouPumps

Jordan was far far ahead of his time when he played, today basketball players like Kobe and LeBron and countless others are just clones of Michael Jordan except they are faster, bigger and more athletic. I am 30 and a huge Jordan fan as everyone my age is, but the fact is that Jordan in todays basketball would be just another good player.

----------


## CJN1717

I didnt even bother reading everyones response to this thread. Either you are very young and never witnessed Jordan in his prime 91-98 or you are crazy. Lebron cant tie Jordan's shoes. My father and I were talking the other night and in 91 when he won his first championship I was 9, loving the game. We believe we witnessed something extraordinary, something that will never be seen again, something like a Haley's comet, when we would watch the Bulls play and Jordan lead them. Its was inspiring. Maybe hundreds of years from now something might come along amazing but not in this lifetime or my sons will anyone come close to Jordan.

----------


## abbot138

Well put, look at my avatar and I am still agreeing with you 100%. We are all very very very lucky to have experienced an athlete like MJ in his prime.

----------


## CJN1717

And in no way am I saying that Lebron isnt awesome. I love watching him play, but Jordan was on another level completely.

----------


## BayouPumps

Jordan was on another lvl, in the early 90's. Today Jordan would be just like a Kobe or a Lebron or a tracy McGrady or countless others. But hey no arguing from me, when Jordan was in his prime he was something special to watch no question.

----------


## ray0414

lebron is nothing like jordan and ill tell you why, number 1: cant make clutch free throws/free throws horrible anyways. 2. legron has an ugly shot, a more smooth shot can be more consistant. lebron is a power player and must use his strength, hes nowhere near as athletic or agile as MJ.

----------


## MuscleSportMag

LeBron may have had a stellar start to his career, but he will not be anywhere close to Jordan w/o the rings. If he stays in Cleveland, it will never happen. Depending on where he signs after he becomes a FA, he could win a few, but not the # that Jordan had.

----------


## False Positive

Lebron James isn't even the best player in the NBA right now. Does that make Kobe Bryant better than Jordan as well?

----------


## BTM0085

> look at his stats compared to jordans first five years, there really close except in rings and steals (665-962). and kobes they're not worth mentioning. agreed, the worst thing that james could do would be to go to brooklyn. and the best thing jayz could do is never make another song until he learns how to rhyme


you also need to take into consideration Lebrons career started straight out of high school...I think he averaged 30 points his 3rd year in NBA...So while Jordan would have been in college Lebron averaged 30 PPG..So those 4 years he could have been in college are going to hurt his overall averages by the end of his career...IE Kobe Bryants first 4 years really bring down his scoring average.

----------


## JDMSilviaSpecR

> stats are overrated and can be very missleading sometimes imo. michael jordan is hands down the best basketball player i have ever seen. what stat means the most is how many times did a player take control of a game or hit the winning shot in the post season? i promise no one comes close to jordon. he had the most complete game ever with absolutely no weaknesses at all. there are alot of great playes present and past but jordon is simply on a different level.


If you trully are a basketball fan, and follow basketball as closely as I think you do, how the hell are you not going to consider putting Kobe Bryant's name into the mix?

Everyone in the NBA today, even your guys' precious Lebron James, and DWade's, and Chris Paul's are agree that hands down Kobe Bryant is simply the best. And if you want to compare both players at this juncture in their careers, they are almost identical, and I think Kobe has the slight edge.

Feel free to stir up a friendly argument, you won't win this one.

----------


## CSAR

Michael took four average NBA players wearing Bulls jerseys with him on the court at the same time and elevated THEIR games. When their performance lagged, he took over and dominated. He was a complete player, a leader, and GOAT.

When LeBron starts winning rings with Cleveland, then I'll consider entertaining LeBron-Jordan thoughts. Until that time, LeBron is very good, but he ain't no MJ.

----------


## False Positive

Lebron is no MJ and he is no Bird, no Magic, and no Kobe for that matter. He is a hell of a player but just not there yet and may never be. I don't see what the rush is to crown he as the greatest ever.

----------


## fb4life

Look at all the guys that were playing with jordan. they were all very good players. lebron doesnt have that kind of team so his stats are gonna be higher. If he goes to brooklyn maybe he can share the spotlight with lil wayne and master p or whatever. thatd be a dream team.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Lebron and Vince Carter.....together at last

----------


## Anaholic

Lebron isn't even the best player in the game right now. If we were holding a draft I could think of 5 players to take ahead of Lebron.

----------


## Brown Ninja

1. Kobe
2. Chris Paul
3. Dewayne Wade
4. Tim Duncan
5. Deron Williams
6. Dwight Howard
7. Kevin Garnett

----------


## T_Own

the best point made so far is that he is still so young. he's like 22. and you're trying to compare him to maybe the greatest ever? thats ridiculous. same for saying not having the rings like J makes him worse.. this isn't the same league it was back then. who won in jordans time? the bulls and celtics. now its spread out all over the place and there is so much more talent spread across the team.

i'm not sure how you can say jordan had no good teammates, they were probably some of the best in the league while lebron has... none..?

i agree that kobe is the best of this era, of current players, and very high up among the greatest of all time. but not the highest up. look how some people before him changed the game and look at kobe. he's just the best at it now, nothing really new to it.

----------


## JDawg1536

If we're having an all time draft and I have first pick, I'm taking Magic Johnson over Jordan, Lebron, and Kobe.

----------


## Brown Ninja

What about Shawn Bradley? 
You can never go wrong with Magic but I think Russell, Wilt, or Oscar might also be great picks.

----------


## 200byjune

i am a huge kobe bryant fan. jordan was amazing in his time and kobe is amazing in this time

----------


## Brown Ninja

Kobe still has better days ahead of him and with the roster he has behind him I think he has more rings coming his way. By the time that its all done I think he will be right up there with Jordan.

----------


## dwaynewade

the DWADE spammer is here! lol

----------


## taylor26

I'll take the Flash over prince james any day.

----------


## jfalco

Nobody ever would argue that Jordan wasn't the best in the game when he was playing. The same is definitely not true for Lebron.

Enough said. When Lebron is universally accepted as the best in the game then maybe we can have this conversation.

Better comparison would be Jordan and Magic. Still no comparison really.

----------


## jfalco

> i am a huge kobe bryant fan. jordan was amazing in his time and kobe is amazing in this time


kobe got schooled by paul pierce last year.

----------


## Tigershark

There is no way James is better then Jordan. Jordan set the mark for all players in the NBA with both talent and class.

----------


## dynomutt22

I think people really forget how good jordan was.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I think it's hilarious how beloved he is/was when it's common knowledge that he was a total cock

----------


## jeffefrijoles

Everyone is compared to Jordan.... there is a reason for that. Period.

----------


## jfalco

Anyone see that dunk Rondo made last night?

Reminded me of Jordan.

----------


## Akrobatik

Jordan : 6 World Championships.
James : 

Case closed.

----------


## Brown Ninja

^^^that's not fair. So if Lebron wins 7 he's better?

----------


## Akrobatik

Jordan has played with the best of all time. Bird, Magic, Barkley, Malone.. and so on.


Who the hell has James played? Kobe...

----------


## Akrobatik

> Jordan was on another lvl, in the early 90's. Today Jordan would be just like a Kobe or a Lebron or a tracy McGrady or countless others. But hey no arguing from me, when Jordan was in his prime he was something special to watch no question.


Dude, the NBA is ***** now. Jordan was playing during the time when there was such thing as contact. NBA sucks now... you breath on someone and you get fouled.

----------


## stang

jordan is by far the best of all time.. he could take a game over any time he wanted

----------


## stang

james might some day get there but not there yet

----------


## stang

also james is not going to nyc now that the browns traded edeards to the jets after he punched james friend.. i think that's by the browns traded him to ny

----------


## Monster87

darko milicic = best of all time

----------


## powerful intelligent

cannot compare the two. In terms of skills Jordan has it over lebron. even in terms of athletisism - jordan in his prime was quicker faster and was a quicker jumper. The thing lebron has over jordan is sheer size in combination with being a above average athlete. Lebron weight averages between 240 and 245 pounds. the heaviest jordan played 220.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Kobe's better than both

----------


## Monster87

The argument right now is if lebron is vs kobe, and that ones too close to call. The true lebron-jordan argument shouldnt even be considered til (and if) lebron starts winning world championships, then we can talk.
Til then not even close.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Scottie Pippen made Jordan

----------


## Brown Ninja

or was it Will Perdue?

----------


## urbanbody

Disagree!!

----------


## Brown Ninja

Lebron James is a modern day Olden Polynice

----------


## Monster87

who?

----------


## kblunt

JORDAN is and always will be KING... Kobe is still better then lebron i mean sure lebron can score but were are the rings?? you cant even start to compare him to kobe yet alone jordan until he wins a lot more championships

----------


## bigpapabuff

Lebron still has to win a few titles before i can even compare him to guys like Magic, Bird, Russell and Duncan. Lebron will have to do a lot before MJ comparison

----------


## firsttimer555

to be called better than Jordan he has to stay in the game as long as Jordan and still be as good as he is now.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Kobe will surpass Jordan

----------


## makelovenotwar21

why lebron? Kobe is the best right now.

----------


## baynethebluepit

This is a good thread. And the answer is easy, lebron is more physically gifted by a little. He is in his seventh year and mike won his first in his seventh. It's all gonna boil down to the rings period, amen end of discussion, rings. And he has a good chance, time will tell. Jordan will always be looked at as the best ever by most.

----------


## baynethebluepit

Tp bad no more posts Jordan is the best ever, at least to watch which is all that matters, unless your a stat guy.

----------


## Tyler694

Rings are about the TEAM though.. Not just a single player..

A GREAT player can only be so good on a sh1tty team, hypothetically speaking..

----------


## gearusingcitizen

too early to tell!

----------


## pskyle

Jordan was known for "revolutionizing" the NBA and being an amazing ball player; a bit difficult to compare to LeBron. Different times, almost a different game too. We will see what LeBron does besides dominating the statistics board in due time...and as of now he still has to single-handedly get a championship which is a difficult feat and should be anytime soon.

----------


## Tigershark

There will only ever be 1 Jordan and Lebron is not it. Jordon never would have had some ESPN special glorifying his desision to be on a team. And he certainly would not have orchestrated a super team like Lebron did either. Lebron has no class and in my opinion is a scosiopath with a ton of basketball talent.

----------


## weknowbobbito

lebron has already ruined his legacy

----------


## raspberry

Lebron will never be as good as Jordan, plain and simple.

----------


## Tigershark

> Lebron will never be as good as Jordan, plain and simple.


Thank you.

----------


## raspberry

> Thank you.


I hate all the bandwagoners hopping on Lebron thinking he is something special. No doubt he has talent and that he is still very young but just imagine Jordan playing in his prime RIGHT NOW with how the rules have changed when he played in his day. Jordan would have easily had 50% higher stats with todays rules.

----------


## weknowbobbito

this should not even be a discussion

----------


## scrunnyronnie

Fat chance, the reason being that Lebron doesn't that killer instinct Jordan did.

----------


## jbm

Jordan is just so lucky that in his time, you can count excellent players. Today is a different level of talent like lebron, kobe, and wade to name a few!

----------


## jbm

> Kobe will surpass Jordan


agreed! if he could get 2 more championship rings!

----------


## bigpapabuff

No way, Kobe was the second best player on 3 of his titles. Yes he is all time great, but not better than Jordan, Russell, Magic or Bird. IMO

----------


## Tigershark

Kobe does play at a whole new level then anyone else today, but thier is a reason no one else won any championships during Jordan's era. He was and still is the greatest.

----------


## BgMc31

> Jordan is just so lucky that in his time, you can count excellent players. Today is a different level of talent like lebron, kobe, and wade to name a few!


Are you serious? Did you even watch the NBA in Jordan's time? Barkley, Malone, Stockton, Magic, Bird, Patrick Ewing, Gary Peyton, Alonzo Mourning, a young Shaq, a young AI, Hakeen Olajuwon, Clyde Drexler...shall I go on?

----------


## zaggahamma

his teammate wade is better, kobe is better, jordan was better.......

----------


## BgMc31

> his teammate wade is better, kobe is better, jordan was better.......


I don't think Wade is better, and physically Kobe isn't better. Kobe is the best player in the game right now because of his killer instinct which is similar to Jordan's. Wade doesn't play defense and doesn't have the physical skills or court vision of Lebron. The problem with Lebron is no one knows what he is...yet. He has tools that no one has seen. He's physically bigger, stronger, faster, than anyone who has played his position, he has the ball handling skills of a Magic Johnson, and explosiveness of a Jordan, and the body of Karl Malone. He doesn't even know what he is yet. But if he continues down the road of evolution as a player, he will be among the best.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I don't think Wade is better, and physically Kobe isn't better. Kobe is the best player in the game right now because of his killer instinct which is similar to Jordan's. Wade doesn't play defense and doesn't have the physical skills or court vision of Lebron. The problem with Lebron is no one knows what he is...yet. He has tools that no one has seen. He's physically bigger, stronger, faster, than anyone who has played his position, he has the ball handling skills of a Magic Johnson, and explosiveness of a Jordan, and the body of Karl Malone. He doesn't even know what he is yet. But if he continues down the road of evolution as a player, he will be among the best.


i think he is among the best already...that i'll concede  :Frown:  but from what i've seen i think wade is better....
i'm hoping the game against the spurs was a bad game by the spurs but i think it was a little of both (spurs playin down and heat getting better) gonna be a fun playoffs..

...rose is better, pierce is better, rondo is better.....

----------


## hoyle21

Hard to compare because the game changes, but Jordan had to play in an NBA where teams were allowed to play defense. Being from Michigan, I can tell you that those 89-90-91 Pistons teams would flat our foul to hurt you, and Jordan was still the man.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hard to compare because the game changes, but Jordan had to play in an NBA where teams were allowed to play defense. Being from Michigan, I can tell you that those 89-90-91 Pistons teams would flat our foul to hurt you, and Jordan was still the man.


i agree THAT how the game(s)/league(s) change IN ALL sports CHANGES history(at least records/feats) since we like to compare and keep records

----------


## cyounger100

there is no one as of now that will compare too jordan kobe is getting there but still well behind

----------


## zaggahamma

interesting tidbit....looking at all time scoring leaders i see in the first page (list of 30 all time) and see paul pierce, kevin garnett, ray allen, and shaquille oneil...
only players name on that page in the playoffs other than thes beantowners is ugly tim duncan

----------


## zaggahamma

wilt chamberlain had a lot of rebounds AND points....couldnt find jordan in those but did on steals (2nd all time)...wilt wasnt on the first page of amount of championships...that one went to bill russell but kobe lurking in that one...maybe i just mentioned 4 out of the top 5?

----------


## snowbo

I think its very difficult to just come out and state that one is better then the other. first off lebron and jordan have completely different body types lebron is a 6ft 9, beast small forward. jordan was a 6ft 6 guard.
they both come from different eras of basketball, played with different teamates and levels of talent. they both have made a dominant impact on the game of basketball and are both incredible players. 
its to hard to judge how jordan wouldve played in todays league and how lebron would play in jordans time.
just a thought

----------


## zaggahamma

> I think its very difficult to just come out and state that one is better then the other. first off lebron and jordan have completely different body types lebron is a 6ft 9, beast small forward. jordan was a 6ft 6 guard.
> they both come from different eras of basketball, played with different teamates and levels of talent. they both have made a dominant impact on the game of basketball and are both incredible players. 
> its to hard to judge how jordan wouldve played in todays league and how lebron would play in jordans time.
> just a thought


very good thought at that... and i agree...i dont however agree that the body type makes a shiat of difference....other than if your dwight howard you can get beat down with a stick and not get called for a foul but heaven forbid you block a shot and touch someones pinky

----------


## zaggahamma

> this is hard to tell who is better of all time,But i still think the Jordon have the points to be the best
> 
> ____________________________
> Watch NBA TV Live Streaming


its not even close anyway...its not like jordan is number one and dweeb queen james is no. 2....there are many players between jordan and the bowlegged one

----------


## jasc

LBJ is a joke.. Tremendous natural talent, no heart, no dedication, no respect, no discipline
Jordan is an icon

----------


## zaggahamma

> LBJ is a joke.. Tremendous natural talent, no heart, no dedication, no respect, no discipline
> Jordan is an icon


really a good way to put it

----------


## ab037

It really is a silly question, JORDAN and its not even close.. how many guys missed their chance at a title because JORDAN was forcing his will on basketball.. too many to count.. barkley,ewing, malone etc the list goes on and on.. these guys were all hall of fame players. some of the best at their positions in history, all shut down because MJ.. nuff said

----------


## zaggahamma

> It really is a silly question, JORDAN and its not even close.. how many guys missed their chance at a title because JORDAN was forcing his will on basketball.. too many to count.. barkley,ewing, malone etc the list goes on and on.. these guys were all hall of fame players. some of the best at their positions in history, all shut down because MJ.. nuff said


also interesting

----------


## bigpapabuff

Lebron hasn't even cracked the top 25 players of all time.

----------


## stang

Still think so? He is a choker Jordan was a champ

----------


## Ronnie Buff

LeBron is not even close to Jordans class. If anything this topic should have Kobe in it.

----------


## Dytum

Not better, no, not yet. Time will tel. Kobe is better imo so james has a way to go....starting with at least 1 title

----------


## zaggahamma

kobe is similar to jordan and i like him better...never liked mike...even on the golf course with the cigar...just too much

----------


## AllAmerican-PCS

I dont know why people keep saying that Jordan would be just another good player in today's game. He was ahead of his time back then cause of the TIME!! he put into it, IMO if he was in his prime in todays game, he would be just as good or far better given the fact that as time moves forward you should naturally have better players; faster, stronger, quicker, more accurate, and so on because of technology, better gear, and knowledge behind the game.........The fact of the matter is, is that Jordan was just smarter than the rest and the out come would still be the same now. IMO

----------


## ajordana

personally i think dwyane wade would the closest comparison to jordan.. the mans work around the rim is phenomenal and nothing short of amazing, most of the shit he puts in, seeing the first time first thought is "luck" but after seeing him do the same crazy ass shots and making them multiple times a game, you realize hes just that good.. been my favorite in the nba since his rookie year..

----------


## zaggahamma

> personally i think dwyane wade would the closest comparison to jordan.. the mans work around the rim is phenomenal and nothing short of amazing, most of the shit he puts in, seeing the first time first thought is "luck" but after seeing him do the same crazy ass shots and making them multiple times a game, you realize hes just that good.. been my favorite in the nba since his rookie year..


i've stated that i think wade is better than lebron before...way more talented, imo

----------


## ajordana

> i've stated that i think wade is better than lebron before...way more talented, imo


i think so too. his ball handling, speed, precision, clutch, leadership, sportsmanship, finesse, foul-drawing capabilities, work around the rim, mid range jumpers... all are unmatched

----------


## zaggahamma

> i think so too. his ball handling, speed, precision, clutch, leadership, sportsmanship, finesse, *foul-drawing capabilities*, work around the rim, mid range jumpers... all are unmatched


well said
and about foul drawing i havent watched many games this year but i thought i over heard a commentator talking about trying to do away with the auto foul when u have a defender off his feet trying to block your fake then you jump into him with a shot? was that just talk or is it true...why are leagues always trying to change CHANGE CHANGE...why not change the record books too...if anything they should add to the espys award is an unofficial flopper award and call them out...my vote for last year...lebron james...bwahhhahaaaa

----------


## ajordana

> well said
> and about foul drawing i havent watched many games this year but i thought i over heard a commentator talking about trying to do away with the auto foul when u have a defender off his feet trying to block your fake then you jump into him with a shot? was that just talk or is it true...why are leagues always trying to change CHANGE CHANGE...why not change the record books too...if anything they should add to the espys award is an unofficial flopper award and call them out...my vote for last year...lebron james...bwahhhahaaaa


lmao! no joke man.. why change the rules now of a game thats been played the same for yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrsssss.. its dumb.. if its not broke dont fix it.. shit.. but im not sure i hadnt heard that.. im gonna have to do a little digging and see, that would be ridiculous

----------


## Tigershark

Lately Lebron has been whinning in the media and I think he regrets leaving Cleveland. There he was celebrated as a God and in Miami he is being seen for his true colors, a spoiled privlaged twat. 
He went from a stadium where there was a billboard across from the arena with his arms out stretched that read, "We are all witnesses" and catered to by a coach and ownership.
Now he is on a team with a basketball legend as the president who will not take his crap. But hey he got what he wanted. He is in a party town with all his friends and organized a super team that may never win a championship, and wiped his ass of his home town and did that douche bag move with "The Decision" show. 
All of which is very Un-Jordan like. MJ had way too much class for that.

----------


## zaggahamma

i know you speak the truth when i see LJ and douche used in the same sentence

----------


## Tigershark

> i know you speak the truth when i see LJ and douche used in the same sentence


Thank you sir.

----------


## CmyZFly

jordan will always be #1

----------


## kb24

kobe goat

----------


## Big Bacto

Lebron can't handle pressure, if there is any current nba player you want to compare Jordan with its the black mamba , he been doing some unreal sh**t lately .

----------


## zaggahamma

had to look up the black mamba...lol..never heard that one....glad he's ballin again...i gotta start watching more games...i'm sure i'm missin out

----------


## Big Bacto

> had to look up the black mamba...lol..never heard that one....glad he's ballin again...i gotta start watching more games...i'm sure i'm missin out


Hahaha its amazing what he is doing at his age scoring average 30 points every game . Yea mate ofc your missin out big time.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hahaha its amazing what he is doing at his age scoring average 30 points every game . Yea mate ofc your missin out big time.


i think it started a lil before the allstar game? when he heard they ranked him the 7th best player and he went off in a game and said "not bad for the 7th best player"
lol
he needed something like that to fuel it

----------


## MHouse

LeBron is a true freak of nature, but he's not MJ. He's not even Kobe. Until he proves himself in the clutch on a regular basis and shows that he has the killer instinct, he cannot be mentioned in MJ's class.

----------


## phoenix44

> LeBron is a true freak of nature, but he's not MJ. He's not even Kobe. Until he proves himself in the clutch on a regular basis and shows that he has the killer instinct, he cannot be mentioned in MJ's class.


That's exactly right, he just doesn't have the killer instinct. Not the best Bball player but a true freak at his size and strength.

----------


## zaggahamma

> That's exactly right, he just doesn't have the killer instinct. Not the best Bball player but a true freak at his size and strength.


how strong is he i dont know wut ppl mean by that

----------


## MHouse

6'8", 250+ lbs, runs like a gazelle, can jump out the gym, looks like his body fat is about 10% and has ridiculous hand/eye coordination... I would say that's a freak of nature. That's not your average Joe walking down the street.

----------


## zaggahamma

most nba players are tall and athletic...so what he's 250 at 6'8"? i agree 10% maybe even 9% ...you gonna be fat running up and down the court all day long?...
he's tall and a little thick...not anywhere huge muscular wise imo
and i dont see the blazing speed either....they all seem to run fast...like 90% of them....do they test in the short distance they run down the court like they do in football with the 40yd dash..
like i said before....take his teammate over him ANYDAY
Oh and ridiculous hand eye coordination? really? AND he looks bowlegged to me as well...
i guess i just got the hates for him..idk

----------


## phoenix44

> how strong is he i dont know wut ppl mean by that


Not necessarily weight room strength but using your power against the other guys.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Not necessarily weight room strength but using your power against the other guys.


Its basketball...i dont understand that either...he isnt a dominant rebounder either is he?

----------


## phoenix44

> most nba players are tall and athletic...so what he's 250 at 6'8"? i agree 10% maybe even 9% ...you gonna be fat running up and down the court all day long?...
> he's tall and a little thick...not anywhere huge muscular wise imo
> and i dont see the blazing speed either....they all seem to run fast...like 90% of them....do they test in the short distance they run down the court like they do in football with the 40yd dash..
> like i said before....take his teammate over him ANYDAY
> Oh and ridiculous hand eye coordination? really? AND he looks bowlegged to me as well...
> i guess i just got the hates for him..idk


I'm going to assume you didn't play basketball. Most NBA players are tall and athletic And also skinny. For instance Kevin Durant arguably the best player in the NBA couldn't bench 185 at the combine. And Lebron is less than 10%. And strength is rediculous he can shoot a regular jumpshot from almost full court that takes unbelievable strength. 

What does bow legged have to do with anything 

Sounds like you are a Cleveland fan lol

----------


## phoenix44

> Its basketball...i dont understand that either...he isnt a dominant rebounder either is he?


Well obviously you didn't play Bball so your not going to understand. He is unstoppable slashing to the rim. 

And for the record I still don't think he's the best Bball player.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I'm going to assume you didn't play basketball. Most NBA players are tall and athletic And also skinny. For instance Kevin Durant arguably the best player in the NBA couldn't bench 185 at the combine. And Lebron is less than 10%. And strength is rediculous he can shoot a regular jumpshot from almost full court that takes unbelievable strength. 
> 
> What does bow legged have to do with anything 
> 
> Sounds like you are a Cleveland fan lol


lol
no, orlando
now dwight...theres muscle broski...guess i win that argument
and you just proved how skinny durant is in the talk of being the best so there goes the strength argument....
wow lebron can shoot easily from half court....except fourth quarter with a few seconds he'll show his passing ability then...lmao
in reality its all about winning the big game so jordan, kobe in that order as of now....i'd actually rather have a paul pierce on my team....gotta love clutch

----------


## zaggahamma

and i think lebron travels and doesnt get called for it  :Smilie: 

idk know what bowlegged has to do with it....just pointing out the freaks freakiness i reckon

----------


## phoenix44

> lol
> no, orlando
> now dwight...theres muscle broski...guess i win that argument
> and you just proved how skinny durant is in the talk of being the best so there goes the strength argument....
> wow lebron can shoot easily from half court....except fourth quarter with a few seconds he'll show his passing ability then...lmao
> in reality its all about winning the big game so jordan, kobe in that order as of now....i'd actually rather have a paul pierce on my team....gotta love clutch


Do you know how much Howard weighs? He's 6-10 and 265lb in Bball he's huge in real life just a big guy 

Like I said I'm not arguing anything for Lebron just that he is a freak of nature same as Howard is. Howard has no Bball skill what so ever but he's a freak and that's what makes him good.

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh i know your not saying lebron is the best

i'm just saying i dont think he's all that big...and dwight looks WAY muscular than lebron....maybe the weights are fudged ? idk....either way dwight is better, nicer, dunks better,boards, blocks shots better...but lebron is better at the line, like u said exploding the the rim, 3 pointers, foul line, and pretty sure assists...its a pretty close one between the two as valuable....i think a team could be built better around dwight though

----------


## gearbox

I agree with the wade. He is humble and not an attention hore like Jame Jordan and Kobe. Jordan is still he greatest player to step on the court. He was double and triple teamed a lot and would still get points on the board to pass it off to an open man. Do I think Kobe is close to Jordan is comparison? umm not really! Kobe is very good, but he also has a really good supporting cast, jordan only had pippen.
Kobe and James are two different players and James is not near Kobe's caliber imo. Clutch lol lol lol he choked last year nba finals and a white dude showed all of miami that you cant stop me!

----------


## Fari

I really don't see how people think Jordan did it all by himself, he had scottie, Tony Kucoc, Rodman and lets not forget Steve Ker! But imo Jordan will be the best play in the NBA. To be fair Bill Russel and Wilt Chemberlaine are the only players to have done it by themselves!

----------


## Rwy

Hmmm not sure I agree

----------


## zaggahamma

> Hmmm not sure I agree


with Wut

----------


## keep fightin

I've tuned in to Miami games in the 4th quarter just to see the exciting finish to a top flight NBA game but strangely I never catch sight of lebron?! after an inexplicable Miami loss I see them interviewing Sir James as if He was in the game! what gives!

----------


## Rwy

Lebron is def top 5 but jordan never needed to flop the way lebron does

----------


## zaggahamma

Wouldn't a player need to play for 10 years to get top 5-10-20 all time player talk

----------


## BFM

> i dont belive he is yet, but will be before it is over (all respect to micheal jordan: the biggest sports icon in my life time)


Surely you cant be serious.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Surely you cant be serious.


this

but he probably is serious

ppl REALLY think it

----------


## DB1982

Let's not forget Jordan went to college and left the game for several years to per sue other goals in life.
So to compare stats with James is inaccurate James should have better stats in the end he came straight out of HS.
Jordan never cheated to win a ring either by creating super teams with other stars trying to get a ring.
Jordan won with whatever team he had.
Jordan also made the players around him better.
There will never be another Jordan as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Let's not forget Jordan went to college and left the game for several years to per sue other goals in life.
> So to compare stats with James is inaccurate James should have better stats in the end he came straight out of HS.
> Jordan never cheated to win a ring either by creating super teams with other stars trying to get a ring.
> Jordan won with whatever team he had.
> Jordan also made the players around him better.
> There will never be another Jordan as far as I'm concerned.


well said and agree almost 100%...i dont think that what he did cant be duplicated of better(ed)...i actually dont see the comparison anyway athletically wise...lebron imo doesnt have the grace its just all grind if u will...

for your avatar? gettin head or mirror on floor?

----------


## DB1982

> well said and agree almost 100%...i dont think that what he did cant be duplicated of better(ed)...i actually dont see the comparison anyway athletically wise...lebron imo doesnt have the grace its just all grind if u will...
> 
> for your avatar? gettin head or mirror on floor?


Yes the fineness and knowledge Jordan had was undeniable. 

Avatar ... My wife said that was her favorite view sooo I'm sure you can figure out the rest..... lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yes the fineness and knowledge Jordan had was undeniable. 
> 
> Avatar ... My wife said that was her favorite view sooo I'm sure you can figure out the rest..... lol


well done my bro

----------


## tysonfan1

6 RINGS in the NBA's GREATEST ERA!!! There will be no other

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Considering MJ played when there was an illegal D whistle. Lebron could not hold MJs jock strap athletically. MJ was enough of a draw others came to him (ala Dwade) not went to others (ala Lebron). Maturity level in life....MJ at 18 is 10 years more mature than current Lebron.

I paid 4 digit per game season ticket price to watch the bulls over 9 years. I would not pay threefidty bucks to watch a LeBron "duck the head and charge like a bull" show. MJ was so good he could fake you and your gfs panties would fall off. MJ Best ever.

Only issue MJ had was gambling and ie his 3 year hiatus to baseball instead of suspension. In the end MJ was the Pete Rose of NBA but NBA did not want egg n its face.

----------

